# Just a day at Crosby



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry the video is not great... still learning the software and my camera sucks... should be getting a Kodak HD waterproof camera soon, so maybe next one will be better!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice hat!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> nice hat!


Thanks! That's my wheelin hat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vid bro. My brute will be ready to pic up from Catvos in a week or so.... I got rid of my 6" and taking it a different direction, goin with a 4". I loved the 6 but I wouldnt be able to ride as fast as yall were goin without my rear cv's gettin hot and meltin boots. Once I get it back I'll get up with ya and see if we cant go out there and break it in right lol.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Nice Vid


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vid makes me want to go ride i cant take this crappy cold weather anymore up here i want to come down lol.I only put 70 miles on the brute since i got it .:aargh4:


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

nice video i might have to take my old butt out to crosby.might even think about snorkeling my old brute


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Snorkles are great insurance. Even if you don't plan on going into the deep stuff, you never know sometimes. a hole could cost you a motor. and that would suck, big time


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Snorkles are great insurance. Even if you don't plan on going into the deep stuff, you never know sometimes. a hole could cost you a motor. and that would suck, big time


Where we ride, snorkels are almost mandatory!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Nice vid bro. My brute will be ready to pic up from Catvos in a week or so.... I got rid of my 6" and taking it a different direction, goin with a 4". I loved the 6 but I wouldnt be able to ride as fast as yall were goin without my rear cv's gettin hot and meltin boots. Once I get it back I'll get up with ya and see if we cant go out there and break it in right lol.


Let me know!! I'll be down to ride again soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah filthy you know i went riding for my first time on the stock lift with out the 6" on mine and it sure was a change but pretty cool. Cant wait to get yours back. Ready to go ride without any problems between me or you LOL.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

I went to Splendora last weekend and had a blast. It was kind of dusty due to the lack of rain we have had. I was talking about Crosby to a couple of guys out there and they told me it has gotten bad. People with Guns and people stealing your wheeler while loading up and other crap like that. Is this true? It kinda scared me off of Crosby. Plus I havent been to crosby in years. Let me know.


----------

